# Goodbye, Rupert.



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Awe im so sorry  
Its so horrible to loose a loved pet ! 
I hope you feel better (HUGS) Xoxo


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you. .  it's hard cuz i lost my mare a while ago and i'm still not over it. . loosing him is killing me
he really helped me with my confidence. was the the first horse i cantered a jump with. i cannot believe i'll never be able to ride him again. . it's just a horrible feeling. :"|


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww Nellie I'm so sorry *HUGS*!!!!!!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

oh my gosh nellie im so sorry. you guys were a great match and hes in a better place now, feel better


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks guy it means a lot.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry Nellie for your loss!!!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks.  i guess it was for the best-- he always tried soo hard but he was having a horrid time


----------

